# 7000K vs. 6000K bulb



## mihurcina (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello,

I want to have a planted tank. In my 30 gal (suppose so, 120 litres) I alredy have 1x WAVE Plant power (those rose/red ones) 1x SERA Bluesky 12000K and I'll be adding 2 more T8 soon. I dunno what to pick.

These are the current choices:

-NARVA Oceanic NATURE 
6000K









or

-WAVE Tropical River
7000K









What do you think is better ? The 1st one costs 11€ (~15 $) the secon 5.5€(~7$)

Thank you for your future help,
Miha


----------

